# hyd help



## dalelisa1970 (Jul 17, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone has installed hyd valves on a kubota l3400, if so where did you get the parts and how hard was the installation. i would like to install 3 extra valves for tnt and other things. my local dealer says the valves are 850.00 for the first one because they have a speerate pump 425.00 for the pump and 425.00 for the valve pluss installation. then 425 for each valve after that. I was thinking of doing it myself it i could get the parts. and it was not to complicated. thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

*It can be done-But I Wouldn't*

Hydraulics are best left to people with experience and understanding of Fluid properties as mistakes can cause serious injury or death if improperly installed


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I tend to agree with Rusty, please see the attached info regarding Hydraulic fluid injection


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Dayum! Unpleasant, to say the least


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

that was nasty... a warning might have been nice..lol... but none the less yeah hyd. injection is very dangerous. they are not like low pressure stuff you might find on a car.. they are high pressure with high risks of being mamed or DEAD.. The hoses are special for a reason ...no hose clamps here... I have hydro on on of my work trucks.. if the outter casssing gets even a small tear or the threads start to tear.... we put it out of commission untill it is repaired... safety first.


----------



## dalelisa1970 (Jul 17, 2011)

i am talking about doing it the right and safe way no shortcuts. I agree with everyone saftey comes first.i just like to fix things myself if possible. then i know how to troubleshot and repair it. not to mention its cheaper. I hate to have someelse fix my autos tract mower or anything. if i do then i know its done right. i dont know what sombody else does


----------

